# Windows seul sur le dd interne



## jjgoudard (10 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour

Je souhaiterais démarrer mon iMac 27 de 2017 avec dd fusion 1 to et OS CATALINA sur un SSD externe et garder uniquement
windows 10 installé avec BOOTCAMP.
Est ce possible si oui existe t'il un tuto.
Merci


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Tu devrais regarder dans ce forum : https://forums.macg.co/forums/windows-sur-mac.92/
D'ailleurs, tu aurais du poster là bas, je déplace ton post 


PS il est évident que pour la partie MacOS? oui, tu peux installer Catalina sur un SSD externe et bosser dessus.


----------

